# German Shepherds Dominant?



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I was talking to a friend this evening about how surreal it is to have my first German Shepherd, after having been fascinated with the breed for years but still very much in the mindset of golden retrievers.

She said, "Personally, I wouldn't have a dominant dog, but that's me." I asked her what she meant by dominant, she said "Opposite of passive." LOL

I wasn't sure how to respond. How would you?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm not sure how I would respond. I suppose Koda isn't quite as passive as goldens are SUPPOSED to be (only met one with correct temperament my whole life), but she's not dominant. Towards me and other humans, at least. She sometimes gets bossy with other dogs. xD

My last shepherd, Kiba, was VERY passive though. And he was a retired k9 officer lol.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about what others think.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would have said "some are dominant some aren't.
training and socializing cures most things".


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

A Shepherd wasn't intended to be a Golden. They're not supposed to have the personality of one.

I wouldn't take any offense. She's saying (I think) that is a bit too much dog for her -- so that's good that she knows that.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

LifeofRiley said:


> I wouldn't worry about what others think.


I know, and mostly I don't. I just want to be prepared to respond intelligently about this breed. Maybe in a year or two I'll have something to contribute from experience.

So far I don't see any signs of dominance from Spirit. He does have a mind of his own, for sure. But I don't see him dominating anyone or anything, certainly not me, not Daisy either. 

I did ask her how many German Shepherd she's known personally. She said, "ZERO."


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

just let it go. It's the public silly opinion for the german shepherd breed. My trainer told me that goldens have been so over bred that they are actually responsible for more dog attacks the GSDs by far.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nikitta said:


> just let it go. It's the public silly opinion for the german shepherd breed. My trainer told me that goldens have been so over bred that they are actually responsible for more dog attacks the GSDs by far.


 This has been my experience. I have only ever met ONE good golden, and he is the one currently boarding at my work.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

chelle said:


> A Shepherd wasn't intended to be a Golden. They're not supposed to have the personality of one.
> 
> I wouldn't take any offense. She's saying (I think) that is a bit too much dog for her -- so that's good that she knows that.


^^^ this^^^


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Only one good golden? Then you haven't met Daisy


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> Only one good golden? Then you haven't met Daisy


 Yuppp. The first dog bite I ever got was actually a golden  But after meeting Tator, who has the PROPER temperament (aside from his shyness), I quite like them ^w^


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well if by dominant she meant wont start a fight but sure will finish one.... 

NONE of my shepherds have been dominant and i've had several fosters as well. Least not in the sense that people assume. They are strong intelligent dogs. Shasta can be a total pain in the butt but she's not dominant in any way. Neither is Riley. Zena wouldnt start a fight but you better believe she would have finished it. 

It takes a strong owner to have a strong dog. Breed doesnt matter. There are chihuahuas that walk all over their owners because they have never been told no or trained. 

I'm honestly more concerned about the goldens i've come in contact with. Fearful, aggressive.... list goes on. I had a golden in class I actually had to dismiss from the class because he was just completely unpredictable. The lights were on and the wheel was turning but the hamster was dead.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> *well if by dominant she meant wont start a fight but sure will finish one.... *
> 
> NONE of my shepherds have been dominant and i've had several fosters as well. Least not in the sense that people assume. They are strong intelligent dogs. Shasta can be a total pain in the butt but she's not dominant in any way. Neither is Riley. *Zena wouldnt start a fight but you better believe she would have finished it. *
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: That's my girl, lol!!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

At least she's smart enough to know that this may not be the breed for her. I wish more people would do that instead of just running out and getting one because they are pretty.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My GSD is not dominant, I can't see her starting a fight, but I can see her in the future ending one. She does not like when dogs go after her, in her world everyone has to like her. My golden has the temperament a golden should have...I just love that dog:wub: He can light up a room


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

llombardo said:


> My GSD is not dominant, I can't see her starting a fight, but I can see her in the future ending one. She does not like when dogs go after her, in her world everyone has to like her. My golden has the temperament a golden should have...I just love that dog:wub: He can light up a room


Another good golden  I'd like to see pictures, do you have any? 

After talking with my friend some more, she said by dominant she meant aggressive when unprovoked. So I think what we have here is a case of generalizing the bad behaviors of a few to the entire breed.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My golden was viciously attacked by a Rott when he was 3-4 months old. I thought my baby was a goner Luckily my trainer had a Rott, so my pup was exposed to a nice Rott within days of the attack and I feel that made the difference in what could have been very damaging for him. He loves all dogs--big/small, kids, cats.... just everything


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

If this is a friend you see regularly, maybe you and Spirit, in time, will demonstrate what a GSD is all about and she may eventually change her mind about the breed.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

llombardo said:


> My golden was viciously attacked by a Rott when he was 3-4 months old. I thought my baby was a goner Luckily my trainer had a Rott, so my pup was exposed to a nice Rott within days of the attack and I feel that made the difference in what could have been very damaging for him. He loves all dogs--big/small, kids, cats.... just everything
> 
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif
> ...


Above pictures do not open....try editing, but I took to long and now it won't let me upload any pictures


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Here are a couple




http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Jo Ellen said:


> After talking with my friend some more, she said by dominant she meant aggressive when unprovoked.


I've had lots of people say the same thing, lol! And that's so funny because unprovoked aggression is NOT what dominant means, but lots of people think that's what it does mean. Strange.

I think GSDs are easier for me, because I like a challenge. My car is a standard, also easier because I concentrate on my driving. I like things that take a little more effort, lol.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> I was talking to a friend this evening about how surreal it is to have my first German Shepherd, after having been fascinated with the breed for years but still very much in the mindset of golden retrievers.
> 
> She said, "Personally, I wouldn't have a dominant dog, but that's me." I asked her what she meant by dominant, she said "Opposite of passive." LOL
> 
> I wasn't sure how to respond. How would you?


 
"Stuff it!"


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> Another good golden  I'd like to see pictures, do you have any?
> 
> *After talking with my friend some more, she said by dominant she meant aggressive when unprovoked. So I think what we have here is a case of generalizing the bad behaviors of a few to the entire breed*.


 
I'll say. That falls into the "dog bit with no warning!" catagory too. There is always a warning. Whether people realize it or not. There's not generally unprovoked aggression either.


----------



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine is so friendly, I can imagine him ever attacking anyone unprovoked. The only thing dominant about him is his hyperactivity.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

German shepherds should not be compared to goldern retrievers. They are complitely different dogs. Honestely I don't understand peole who WOULDN'T want a GSD! Why wouldn't you want intelligent,protective,loyal, easely trainable, super gorgeous dog.... to me GSD is #1 they are the ultimate dog but then again... you are asking people who are on GSD forum what do you expect to hear  Also its kinda funny that you even listen to a person who never owned a GSD...why exactly are you so concerned you are better off doing a google search then asking unexperienced people.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I wish more people with your friends beliefs that want GS will get Goldens and be happy....haha!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Dominance = unprovoked aggression?? Hm... the only dog I've ever been bitten severely by was a golden, and it was unprovoked (at least in most people's sense of it. It was a dog who truly WAS dominant, had no rules or boundaries, and I was about to sit on HIS couch). Conversely, my GSD is extremely "passive", to the point that he will not start a fight, nor will he finish one. People are wacky. Luckily, this lady who expects them to be Golden's will not be getting a GSD


----------

